#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای مالتی مدیا | multimedia Software >  >  درخواست نرم افزار ادیتور(کاتر-مبدل-ادیت) برای فایلهایmts

## sovietiran

درود
ضمن عرض ادب

برای تبدیل فایلهای mts--mpeg ts    که توسط گیرنده های دیجیتال ضبط میشو د از چه نرم افزار خوبی میتوان استفاده کرد و ممنون هستم اگر اپلود بفرمایید 
یا لینک بدهید.

ضمنا امکان برش و حذف هم داشته باشد.

سپاس-بدرود

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## novintaksir

> درود
> ضمن عرض ادب
> 
> برای تبدیل فایلهای mts--mpeg ts    که توسط گیرنده های دیجیتال ضبط میشو د از چه نرم افزار خوبی میتوان استفاده کرد و ممنون هستم اگر اپلود بفرمایید 
> یا لینک بدهید.
> 
> ضمنا امکان برش و حذف هم داشته باشد.
> 
> سپاس-بدرود


دوست گرامی من حدود دو ماه پیش نرم افزار*Tipard Total Media Converter Platinum 6.2.8.10877*
را از سایت سافت گذر دانلود کردم که فکر می کنم پاسخ گوی نیاز شما هم باشد :

Download Tipard Total Media Converter Platinum 6.2.8.10877 - SoftGozar.com

----------

*sovietiran*

----------


## sovietiran

درود بسیار ممنونم. بدرود

----------


## reza_rojin

*Tipard Total Media Converter*

----------

